# Insurance Companies Are Paying Cops To Investigate Their Own Customers



## itsallaboutattitude (Aug 23, 2019)

https://apple.news/Ao92X_wgFSuy7nn3zZWtuaw

A cozy alliance between insurers and law enforcement has turned the justice system into the industry’s hired gun and left innocent customers facing prison.


When police showed up at Harry Schmidt's home on the outskirts of Pittsburgh, he thought they were there to help. He was still mourning the disappearance of the beloved forest green Ford F-150 pickup that he’d customized with a gun storage cabinet, and he hoped the cops had solved the crime.

Instead, the officers accused him of faking the theft. The Vietnam veteran was now facing up to seven years in prison.

Schmidt was stunned, but he was even more upset when he found out who had turned him in.

More at link.


----------



## fluffyforever (Aug 23, 2019)

Paying all that money on premiums for decades and can’t even get a decent claim paid without the threat of prison. It’s just horrible.


----------



## RoundEyedGirl504 (Aug 24, 2019)

This is outrageous. And they have people sign confidentiality agreements after they settle once the insurance carrier has ruined their lives.


----------



## kikigirl (Aug 24, 2019)

Not surprised. ICs' business model relies on not paying claims, despite the huge premiums they amass.

I had a friend on short term disability. After a couple of months, the insurance company strong-armed her into going back to work (a.k.a, we'll pay you the last few months' benefits once you go back to work). She still wasn't ready, so they "starved her out."

Let's not mention some physicians, who to avoid *any* liability, often dismiss patients who *need* disability paperwork filled out. Sometimes you have to go back to work and have another health crisis that might kill you, just to prove, "yeah, I wasn't really ready!"


----------



## meka72 (Aug 24, 2019)

I hate insurance companies for the business model. It’s insane that you pay for coverage and insurance companies come up with ways not to cover you. 



kikigirl said:


> Not surprised. ICs' business model relies on not paying claims, despite the huge premiums they amass.
> 
> I had a friend on short term disability. After a couple of months, the insurance company strong-armed her into going back to work (a.k.a, we'll pay you the last few months' benefits once you go back to work). She still wasn't ready, so they "starved her out."
> 
> Let's not mention some physicians, who to avoid *any* liability, often dismiss patients who *need* disability paperwork filled out. Sometimes you have to go back to work and have another health crisis that might kill you, just to prove, "yeah, I wasn't really ready!"


----------



## itsallaboutattitude (Aug 25, 2019)

Add insult to injury, you have to by LAW have home and car insurance. And now since he passing of ACA health insurance. 

If you opt out you put yourself at additional risk and expense.


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Aug 25, 2019)

kikigirl said:


> Not surprised. ICs' business model relies on not paying claims, despite the huge premiums they amass.


I worked in insurance for years and I remember how they were trying to go into banking and credit cards industry wide because they could keep more of that money as opposed to their primary business (because of losses from paying out claims). I’m surprised by the shadiness but not by the effort.


----------

